# David Bradley chainsaw.



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Found this beast in a friends shed. He said it would look good hanging on the wall in my shop. The engine turns over by hand and the bar oiler still works.
























Model # 917.60026 serial #801110.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Good find! Those were/are a man's saw! My Grandpa had one with a 18" Blade, it was a heavy beast!


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

SonnyT said:


> Good find! Those were/are a man's saw! My Grandpa had one with a 18" Blade, it was a heavy beast!


You said that right this thing is a heavy beast. I want to find some more info on it but I can't find this model on the internet.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i want one that thing looks cool


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry about the two pictures not wanting to work.
















I figured for my first vintage saw I should get the coolest looking one I could find. Compared to a Stihl MS210C this thing is huge.


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

that is pretty cool. I love going to fairs and looking at these. I can't imagine running one.


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Parky said:


> that is pretty cool. I love going to fairs and looking at these. I can't imagine running one.


I now have the vintage chainsaw bug. I am now looking for more old saws to hang on display in the garage. I hope to get this one running just to see what it can do.


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

Its gonna sound sweet I know it. Hey whats a mixture for those like 32:1 or something richer? Man she's gonna sound awsome and you'll be in a purple haze haha


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Take a look at these Vintage Saws and drool!
VINTAGE CHAINSAW COLLECTION


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Parky said:


> Its gonna sound sweet I know it. Hey whats a mixture for those like 32:1 or something richer? Man she's gonna sound awsome and you'll be in a purple haze haha


Well we did a compression test and it was very low. So going to have to find another one to get running. At least it still look cool hanging from the rafters in the shop.


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

SonnyT said:


> Take a look at these Vintage Saws and drool!
> VINTAGE CHAINSAW COLLECTION


Sonny thanks for that awesome link. Makes me want to get more saws. I can spend hours there drooling over saws.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Very cool!!!!!


----------

